# Cotic Roadrat v1.3 - my updated UAV



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Urban Assault Vehicle that is. Mostly comfort/confidence updates this winter, thus not a full 2.0 version yet. The v2.0 might happen next winter, with a faux-SS setup using the Alfine 11 hub and disc brakes. 

-Much wider, mildly funky bar (Soma Odin - 28.5" wide, 15 degree sweep). 
-Flat pedals (dropped the clipless after I dislocated my finger during a stupid clipped-in crash). Still searching for some nicer, thinner flat pedals. Maybe Kona Wahwahs or similar.
-Michelin City *47c* tires! That's like a 29x1.85" at 16.3" chainstays!!!

Yeah, I guess she's a 28'er now! I was all set to go with the 40c Michelin and play it safe after that recommendation from Paul @ Cotic, but when I finally went to order they were gone so I re-checked the generous clearance of my 35c's and took a chance. I'm very happy I did. Should ride nice and cushy now. The changes added several pounds but I'm hoping the payoff is in an even better ride. Between the steel frame and big tires I should be in heaven.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Tire clearance of the fork, seatstays and chainstays/seat tube...wheel is slammed to 16.3" chainstay length. There's over another 1" if I choose to pull the wheel back for stability or more clearance.


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Very nice*

Have you had it off road @ all?


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

jrm said:


> Have you had it off road @ all?


Thanks. No I haven't. New parts went on last week. Temps will reach 40's this weekend but we still have a lot of snow to melt away before the trails will be ridden. I usually can't expect to eat dirt until about May or so. :nonod:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

beautiful bike Bulldog...guess you can run 38c's with fenders too :thumbsup:...if you could run a 47c... that's a lot of clearance!

those Cotics look reaaaally nice!....first time I saw one... ;p


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

do you know if the oury lock ons are better that the regular ones?


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

oury lock-ons are definitely less comfy than regular ones.
less rubber, the same overall diameter but now there's like a 2mm sleeve of hard plastic taking up some of the rubber's space.
so less cush.
(easier to work with of course, but less cushy)


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Bulldog, that bike looks like a lot of fun, but that devil logo might keep me up nights.

Nuck, I've had the Oury Lock ons a few years & love them. The rubber has the right squish so I find them comfy. Very durable too, and I appreciate a company that will sell me replacement the rubber grip part without having to re-buy and trash a perfectly good lock-on part.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

nuck_chorris said:


> do you know if the oury lock ons are better that the regular ones?


Better for me, YES. I have the regular ones on my bmx cruiser and they are actually too gooey and they twist constantly even after being glued on. I guess in a less aggressive use like this bike that might not be as much of an issue.


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

Really nice Bulldog!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I heart that bike.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

umarth said:


> I heart that bike.


Thank you. Me too. Our temps are up in the low 40's now, but it soaking wet and raining so if I want to ride it will be the beater bike (old Ross) for the time being.


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

*quick question*

A question, as I am strongly considering buying one. Are the graphics on the seat tube removable? Are they a decal, clear coated over, printed directly on the frame? I love my bikes to be graphic-less.

I plan on building it up SS with discs, cant wait...


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

The front disc tab is weird.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

flatulentfox said:


> A question, as I am strongly considering buying one. Are the graphics on the seat tube removable? Are they a decal, clear coated over, printed directly on the frame? I love my bikes to be graphic-less.
> 
> I plan on building it up SS with discs, cant wait...


The graphics are clear coated over. Non-removable.


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

Bulldog said:


> The graphics are clear coated over. Non-removable.


Thanks.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

Forgot to add, the bike isn't perfect. My only two gripes after a year with this bike:

-Rear V posts are removable for a clean look, but that design places they way too far inboard. See the seatstay clearance pic. The brake arms are angled way too far out, and this is with the thinnest concave brake pad washers on the inside of the arm. Ideally the arms would be perpendicular to the brake pad, and parallel to the rims brake track. Between that placement and the full brake house I'm running, the brake isn't as solid and snappy feeling as I'd prefer but it still has plenty of power so safety is not the issue, just feel.

-Derailleur hanger really needs some method of staying attached to the frame during wheel removal. Only the QR mounts it to the bike. I understand the simplicity and the fact many use it only as an SS tensioner, but I curse every time I have to take the wheel off and the hanger/derailleur go flopping twisted all over the place. I'll get a better pic of that soon so you can see what I mean.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

flatulentfox said:


> A question, as I am strongly considering buying one. Are the graphics on the seat tube removable? Are they a decal, clear coated over, printed directly on the frame? I love my bikes to be graphic-less.
> 
> I plan on building it up SS with discs, cant wait...


If you don't mind glowing at night, I think 3-M makes some black in the daylight tape that might cover the graphics nicely.


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

Bulldog said:


> -Derailleur hanger really needs some method of staying attached to the frame during wheel removal. Only the QR mounts it to the bike. I understand the simplicity and the fact many use it only as an SS tensioner, but I curse every time I have to take the wheel off and the hanger/derailleur go flopping twisted all over the place. I'll get a better pic of that soon so you can see what I mean.


O_O That is a weird design, I could see how that could be irritating.


----------



## rockhound (Dec 19, 2005)

Bulldog said:


> Urban Assault Vehicle that is. Mostly comfort/confidence updates this winter, thus not a full 2.0 version yet. The v2.0 might happen next winter, with a faux-SS setup using the Alfine 11 hub and disc brakes.


Love the Cotic.

I tried to do a "right click, save as" for inspiration, but I can't save the image. Care to put one up we can save?


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

Love your Roadrat, I imagine the short chainstays are fun on swoopy winding roads, however I am curious about heel rub with pannier bags... For your flat pedal dilemma try Welgo MG-1 flat pedals. One of the lightest. cheapest well made pedals you can get. I've had the same pair on my freeride bike for the last 3 years. Zero problems.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

pushinpixels said:


> Love your Roadrat, I imagine the short chainstays are fun on swoopy winding roads, however I am curious about heel rub with pannier bags... For your flat pedal dilemma try Welgo MG-1 flat pedals. One of the lightest. cheapest well made pedals you can get. I've had the same pair on my freeride bike for the last 3 years. Zero problems.


No disagreement, but another pedal suggestion, if you do lots of road riding, is the MKS gr-9 pedals with metal toe clips. Smooth and really comfortable.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

umarth said:


> No disagreement, but another pedal suggestion, if you do lots of road riding, is the MKS gr-9 pedals with metal toe clips. Smooth and really comfortable.


Thanks to both of you. I'm actually running MG1's on my freeride bike and have used them for years. Might have to snag another set from Ebay.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Bulldog, did you purchase your Cotic from a US distributor or buy directly from Cotic? Looking into possibly purchasing a Cotic, but the fees are a bit much.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

That frame is high on the 'next bike' list. Such cool features. I don't like the derailleur hanger situation though...hmmm. One question: If you run discs on that fork , do you use a rear caliper on the front? Or is it still designed for a front caliper even though the tabs are on the front/right instead of the rear/left? I like what that would do for cable routing, but it is weird to see the tabs over there :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

goforbroke said:


> Bulldog, did you purchase your Cotic from a US distributor or buy directly from Cotic? Looking into possibly purchasing a Cotic, but the fees are a bit much.


I bought directly from Cotic. Last year the conversion rates were pretty strongly in my favor so it was a good value, even considering the shipping rates.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 13, 2004)

CommuterBoy said:


> That frame is high on the 'next bike' list. Such cool features. I don't like the derailleur hanger situation though...hmmm. One question: If you run discs on that fork , do you use a rear caliper on the front? Or is it still designed for a front caliper even though the tabs are on the front/right instead of the rear/left? I like what that would do for cable routing, but it is weird to see the tabs over there :lol:


No real experience with discs on this fork yet, but as far as I know it's a standard front caliper used.


----------

